# Okay, so made a mailbox into a Gee Bee.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

__





Gee Bee mailbox






www.inpayne.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent! 🤙


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Way cool!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Excellent work as always Mr. Payne! I can't say I've ever looked at a regulation mail box and thought "Gee Bee" before, but now it's so obvious!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

What name did you give the pilot? Hard to make out from the photo....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> What name did you give the pilot? Hard to make out from the photo....


It just says "The Paynes" in red sharpie, which I think is coming off in the rain.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very cool idea! Crisp paint job!

Phillip1


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It's El Chupacabra!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> It just says "The Paynes" in red sharpie, which I think is coming off in the rain.


So what you're saying is, in the rain, "Payne", runs mostly off the plane. 

😁


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got the old 1987 Williams Bros. 1/32 Gee Bee 'Z' styrene model that I intend to build (someday) as Cliff Secord's Gee Bee from Disney's _The Rocketeer _- the movie actually used a full-sized flying replica of the Granville Brothers' Model Z _Super Sportster _built by Bill Turner in 1975. The replica flew in the same markings as the original plane with the exception of the yellow _City of Springfield _logo on the cowling sides which were covered by Cliff's personal logo - a four-leafed shamrock behind two dice, all in a red circle. The kit supplies the markings for the original so I'll have to make my own lucky dice marking decal, as well as a scale figure of Secord wearing the helmet and jet pack and the all-important Mauser pistol which I have in 1/35 scale (close 'nuff!).


----------

